# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Не получается обновить avz.

## mazgabit

Вылетает вот такая ошибка.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Версию программы назовите.

----------


## mazgabit

4.43.0.0

----------

